# Couple Of Landerons



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I managed to pick these up off the bay and both came from the same seller not very often you find two together. The LeGant cant say I,ve seen one of these before with a landeron movement and this has quite a nice dial. The Nivada Grenchen is another unknown maker but this has a Buren marked movement, I also like the ELECTRIC markings on this dial and it,s marked the same on the battery hatch, you will have to excuse the poor pics but they are the sellers as soon as they arrive I will clean them up and post some more.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hawkeye might well be after the second one - Hey! __ it's nearly the same font as the ELECTRIC WATCHES one!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> Hawkeye might well be after the second one - Hey! __ it's nearly the same font as the ELECTRIC WATCHES one!


You are right Mel the font is identical I,m not sure if the Hawk has one of these dials but he,s more likley to be after the other one as I know he likes that peticular dial on the LeGANT as he was always after my Buren with the same dial.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> Hawkeye might well be after the second one - Hey! __ it's nearly the same font as the ELECTRIC WATCHES one!


I'm after all of Ken's Landerons. :sly:

I was watching a Nivada Grenchen Landeron a few days ago....but the auction ended suddenly :taz: ...although I don't think it was this particular example.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Hawkeye might well be after the second one - Hey! __ it's nearly the same font as the ELECTRIC WATCHES one!
> ...


I,m afraid it was this one Paul but you must have missed his LeGANT as this was in a joblot from the same seller, I made him a resonable offer and he took it very sorry. :to_become_senile:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


 :butcher: :hunter: :bangin: :boxing: :death: :starwars: :assassin: :aikido:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I think you missed one

:dwarf:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

handlehall said:


> I think you missed one
> 
> :dwarf:


Thanks!

Ken, add this one to the list: :dwarf:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> I managed to pick these up off the bay and both came from the same seller not very often you find two together. The LeGant cant say I,ve seen one of these before with a landeron movement and this has quite a nice dial. The Nivada Grenchen is another unknown maker but this has a Buren marked movement, I also like the ELECTRIC markings on this dial and it,s marked the same on the battery hatch, you will have to excuse the poor pics but they are the sellers as soon as they arrive I will clean them up and post some more.


The top one is like the Buren that I bought from you. For whatever reason I can't upload it to Photobucket. Keep getting an error message. Do you still have a photo, Ken?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Dave long time no see, as to the photo they are very poor so no chance of a better one. The dial in the LeGANT is the same as your Buren Dave but the Buren marked movement all be it a landeron is in the Nivada Grenchen we do get some strange combinations with these watches you never know what,s going to turn up.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

handlehall said:


> I think you missed one
> 
> :dwarf:


Not worried about any of them Paul it,s only the ninja warrior that scares me. :shocking: :assassin:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Both watches arrived yesterday so spent today cleaning them up a bit, put batteries in and they both fired up straight away and are keeping excellent time so a good result.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Managed to find a couple of straps so some more pictures.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Managed to find a couple of straps so some more pictures.


Fine watches!!! :notworthy:


----------

